# This is what I did with it



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Several weeks ago I posted a shot of a Camphor Laurel bowl blank that a friend had given to me, here is what happened to it. The final size is 8" x 2.5" and it's finished with three coats of rattle can clear lacquer.

The second shot says 9" but it ended up after removing a bad part at 8".


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful bowl Harry and nice photo shoot. Glad to see ya back turning. We have been gone traveling a month and a half. I did get some turning in this week. So will be posting some pieces.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Really nice, Harry. I love that wood. It finishes up spectacularly.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job as usual, Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for your encouragement. Seeing that my friend John gave me quite a few bowl blanks among all the wood, I owe it to him to get back into turning. At this stage the Vermec turning tools should take more credit than any skill on my part, but hopefully that will slowly change.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

When I get a bit more experienced with my tools, I've gotta get a lathe! Some day I hope to be able to produce beauty such as that!

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice job Harry, I do like that wood it has a nice color & grain


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Very Nice Harry!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice job Harry....Can I swap you some Broughton Willow for some Camphor Laurel?

How did you fix the workpiece to the face plate?................AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Al Robins said:


> Very nice job Harry....Can I swap you some Broughton Willow for some Camphor Laurel?
> 
> How did you fix the workpiece to the face plate?................AL


Thanks for the kind remarks guys. Al, because so long had past since my previous bowl, I completely forgot that I used to drill a 2" hole with a Forstner bit and expand the chuck into it and so the first thing that came to mind was a drive dog which worked beautifully as shown in this shot taken of the turning in the lathe at the moment. It was after the bowl was finished that I realised I had done things differently. I should review my photo-shoots occasionally!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, you had me wondering too....no problems, it "turned" out well...........AL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great to see that you have returned to the shed, Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Me too James, I've got wood coming out of my ears so I have to get back into the sawdust business. I'm thinking of becoming religious and making a pact with the good Lord so that I won't be taken until I've used up all the wood that I presently have in my shop shed, wood shed and garage!


----------

